# Moving to Zhuzhou



## Hotelman (Aug 23, 2013)

I work for an international hotel company and I am thinking of moving from the US to China.
Would someone out there assist with cost of living in Zhuzhou?

As I m getting ready to negotiate my living package I am interested in knowing the rent cost for a nice 2 bedroom flat and cost of utilities etc 

Thank you kindly


----------

